# Injen intake question



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just put my injen intake on last night. So far love the noise but I do have a ques.

In the paperwork it showed the 2 options. Short ram or cold air. It said for short ram it should be temp only due to retune issue?? I was planning on leaving it short ram from now on. My ques is do I have to change fuel maps now? Or is short ram ok to run. Also which would give me better mpg gains?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poko (Feb 24, 2013)

Not sure what you mean about a retune issue with the SRI.

You do not have to change fuel maps to utilize a SRI or CAI. 

Whether to run SRI or CAI is completely personal preference honestly. The only real difference you will probably notice is sound and the CAI is more work to take out to clean. Like I said it will be what you want, either is fine. I personally I do not have either on my cruze. I'm just going off what I have heard and how the cruze operates.

MPG is too hard to tell. You should see some sort of increase using either system but you will see more gains by changing the way you drive then by using a SRI or CAI.


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Poko said:


> Not sure what you mean about a retune issue with the SRI.
> 
> You do not have to change fuel maps to utilize a SRI or CAI.
> 
> ...


I was referring more to injens install guide. In their guide they said you have to have the tune adjusted with a short ram as to not set check engine lights


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I installed mine as short ram, until I can pull the bumper to do CAI. I've been running it for ~300 miles now, no issues or CELs, and running the factory tune. All I did was pull the battery cable while I did the install so the sensor would reset.

My only complaint is the significant loss of throttle response. But, I bought the hydroshield and just put it on because I thought it looked good and matched the car better than the blue. I took that off yesterday and it's much better again. I think the hydroshield is only needed in CAI form anyway, because if water is up high enough for SRI, there's too many other things to worry about.

I just filled up last night, with the intake on for most of the last tank. I was at just over 32 calculated compared to the usual 30 this time of year. Coincidence? Idk yet.


----------



## Atinnon (Mar 18, 2013)

Does anyone have the full injen CAI in their 2013? I want to get one but I can only find 2011+ and I heard they changed the engine layout but idk if that's true.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Atinnon said:


> Does anyone have the full injen CAI in their 2013? I want to get one but I can only find 2011+ and I heard they changed the engine layout but idk if that's true.


Go to CARiD.com they seem to be the only place I can find the Ingen CAI for a 2013 it's the SP7029 series intake. The newer version of the Ingen CAI won't fit the 2013. K&N also makes a 69 series SRI if u choose to go that route.


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

How exactly did they change the layout??? I have a 2013 and got my intake from modern muscle and it fits perfectly


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Atinnon (Mar 18, 2013)

The short ram or full? Idk that's what the dealer thought so I don't exactly.think he is a cruze guru or anything like that.


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Atinnon said:


> The short ram or full? Idk that's what the dealer thought so I don't exactly.think he is a cruze guru or anything like that.


It can be both. Currently short ram in summer ill change it


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

